# Thrunite Removed From Manufacturers Forum?



## Hugh Johnson

I've purchased a number of Thrunite lights this year and it looks like they've just been removed from the manufacturer forum. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## Greta

They chose to not renew their advertising subscription.


----------

